# One small frog... Also



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello all. Got these 3 frogs almost a year ago from a show in SoCal. They are all the same age and were all the same size when I got them. 1 of them is able half the size of the others and I'd like some opinions on why. At first I thought it was a male, therefore smaller than the other 2 . But I haven't heard any calling. I've observed them eating and the small one doesn't seem scared or bothered by the other 2 in any way. They don't mess with it in any bullying manner either. It doesn't look skinny like I've seen in other thread. Just smaller. What do you guys think?
https://flic.kr/p/2gXgJte
https://flic.kr/p/2hJqLVn
https://flic.kr/p/2hJusKa


----------



## raycentral (Oct 25, 2019)

I would just keep an eye on them and make sure the smaller one is getting food and not being bullied.


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

It's definitely eating and there's no bullying happening. That little frog hops right up to, and even on, the bigger ones to get flies. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Here's another shot


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

At first looks, your bigger frog looks rather skinny (but its not that visible). Your tank defenitly looks way too wet and there is no leaflitter in the tank. Leaflitter should realy be a basic something in our hobby. 

Up your feeding and adjusting your tank looks what needs to happen too keep your frogs healthy and alive. Also supplementation and variaty in feeders is something that needs to be looked at here.


Not fullfilling the frog's basic needs is probably why the smaller frog stays behind. I don't think the small frog will have a long lifespan. I've seen this before and the frog will never grow to it's full size if it has not grown as it should in the first year. That's why I think its important to make sure your other frogs get everything they need.


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Leaf litter is all over my tank. Several layers, actually. I feed my frogs every other day with supplements. There are orange isopods and zebra isopods as well as springtails in there. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Do_Gon said:


> Leaf litter is all over my tank. Several layers, actually. I feed my frogs every other day with supplements. There are orange isopods and zebra isopods as well as springtails in there. Thanks for the advice though.


Pictures don't show, thats why I responded. You should try and find the source of the problem. What supplements do you use? How often do you change these? What feeders? ,... more info is needed for this topic. 

Orange isopods and zebra's are, not food for the frogs but a clean up crew for the tank.

What is your tank size + Frequentie of misting?


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

I am posting here to try to find the source of the problem. I use repashy calcium plus every other day when I feed them. I change it every 4 or 5 months.They get fruit flies, (Mels and Hydei). I'm very aware what the clean up crew are there for. I am also aware that they can be eaten any time the frogs feel like it. Tank is 18x18x24 and I mist it once in the morning and a small mist around 6 at night an hour before their light goes out. A small fan circulates the air inside for 5 minutes several times a day.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, and i am helping you try and find the problem. To find the problem, we havr to eliminate basic stuff and get all the info possible.

But to me it seems your doing everything fine. The only other possibility than imo is that your frog is just a froglet that wasnt good from birth (due too lack of vitamines with its parents)and its not that you did something wrong.


----------



## Do_Gon (Aug 18, 2018)

Tijl said:


> Yes, and i am helping you try and find the problem. To find the problem, we havr to eliminate basic stuff and get all the info possible.
> 
> But to me it seems your doing everything fine. The only other possibility than imo is that your frog is just a froglet that wasnt good from birth (due too lack of vitamines with its parents)and its not that you did something wrong.


Thank you for taking the time. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## hiker9 (Mar 15, 2016)

Not sure but the smaller leuc appears to be a banded morph vs standard (large frog). Not sure what if the banded morphs are inherently smaller?? I have one auratus that is nearly half the size of my others and turns out he is just a small male and perfectly healthy and breeding for over 4 years


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What age/size were the frogs when you purchased them? When froglets are sold extremely young, developmental issues may be present, but have not yet manifested in a way that they can easily be seen. Some frogs wind up being runts. It's a rare occurrence with good husbandry, but I've had a few.


----------

